# LP&W Update 6a .... more good stuff



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I made some interesting progress today, thought I'd throw in a quick update..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_W9uKUu-Dg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Dave 

Great Progress. One can never have too many rocks.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

J.J. ..... There are days out there I feel like Charlie Brown on Halloween.... 


"I got a rock...."


----------

